

Microsoft ignored tip that it botched browser choice in Windows 7 SP1 (2012) - yuhong
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9229318/Microsoft_ignored_tip_that_it_botched_browser_choice_in_Windows_7_SP1

======
din-9
The headline is unfairly phrased clickbait. Something like "Microsoft support
engineers not publicly seen to follow up report of missing browser choice
question in Windows 7 SP1" would be more honest; and probably lead to less ad
revenue.

